# New sublimation inks for hand painting



## Lola (Jan 18, 2008)

I posted a message while ago looking for sublimation inks to use for hand painting individual items . Well I've found them in the UK! They are called Otto Ink.
BMS (BMS - Sublimation & Printer Cartridges & Edible Inks) are stocking them. They're cheaper than Artainium and you can get them in 150ml size and a good choice of colours. The colours are really intense. I use them on their own or print out a black outline and fill in sections with these inks. Fabulous results, just like inks used in the computer printer ie washable, colourfast etc.
They aren't suitable for using the computer so don't try that!butjust brilliant for unique designs.

Lola


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the information Lola. I am sure it will come in handy for a lot of folks.


----------

